# cleaning biowheel question



## TYoung85 (Sep 10, 2011)

i just bought a set up from a friend of mine. 55 gallon tank, heater, bio wheel filter. he didnt clean any of it when he transferred to a bigger tank. everythings been sitting for a while and looks pretty nasty. i cleaned the tank real good with mild bleach water. im wondering how to clean the filter, or if i should even clean it at all. is it good to use a filter from an established tank? i went ahead and scrubbed it alittle bit with a toothbrush in the same water i cleaned the tank in.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

TYoung85 said:


> i just bought a set up from a friend of mine. 55 gallon tank, heater, bio wheel filter. he didnt clean any of it when he transferred to a bigger tank. everythings been sitting for a while and looks pretty nasty. i cleaned the tank real good with mild bleach water. im wondering how to clean the filter, or if i should even clean it at all. is it good to use a filter from an established tank? i went ahead and scrubbed it alittle bit with a toothbrush in the same water i cleaned the tank in.


It's a good idea to leave filters alone. Also, it's a bad idea to clean tanks with bleach. The best thing to use is vinegar since it is not toxic to the fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It is good to use a filter from an established tank provided there is no disease in the existing tank. Bleach is good for killing disease, but it will also kill any "good" filter bacteria. It is ok to use with fish stuff provided you rinse well, air-dry and dose w/dechlor. Check the pH to be sure its gone. Same for vinegar, if the pH of the rinse water changes, rinse more. Generally, you want to get all the scum off the filter and out of the hoses. Scrub off crusts of limescale and grunge, get the axles of the biowheel clean so it will turn, but you generally want to leave the pleated part alone. Scrubbing it can create strings that get caught and keep it from turning and wash off the bacteria you want. If it gets misshapen and won't turn, you can buy a replacement, but you can usually get at least a year on one.


----------



## TYoung85 (Sep 10, 2011)

well oops on the bleach haha. its going to be awhile before i even do anything with it. i plan on cycling it with no fish and some live plants. should that take care of the bleach i used to clean it?


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

To clean out the beach just rinse til you don't smell it any more then rinse a few more times


----------



## TYoung85 (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks everybody. im new to this hobby and the forums. im sure ill be back.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It won't cycle with bleach in it. But evaporation and dechlor should take it out.


----------

